# B&W Photos, Critique.



## SuperThinh12 (Dec 24, 2010)

Double Exposure Picture of my friend.






Hangin' around





Billiards





Some buildings





Boring Creek





Garbage





Also check out my blog. www.thinhlephotos.blogspot.com


----------



## Frequency (Dec 25, 2010)

I loved the creAtive interpretations in the first and second; third and fourth are distinct by their perspective; nothing special about the fifth; sixth is a good pathscape; the last one has a good social message, if i understood that properly

Regards


----------



## SuperThinh12 (Dec 25, 2010)

Frequency said:


> I loved the creAtive interpretations in the first and second; third and fourth are distinct by their perspective; nothing special about the fifth; sixth is a good pathscape; the last one has a good social message, if i understood that properly
> 
> Regards



Ha thanks. The fifth one is just there since all these are photos taken in the past month


----------



## changoleon (Dec 26, 2010)

is it me or they got to much noise


----------



## OGDaniel (Jan 1, 2011)

I think the first two are just fantastic. And the second building picture is extremely interesting for some reason. And your naming of the boring creek was spot on, that one isn't that great with the other ones by it.

Do you only shoot in film?


----------



## edwardconde (Jan 2, 2011)

dig this!


----------



## SuperThinh12 (Jan 3, 2011)

OGDaniel said:


> I think the first two are just fantastic. And the second building picture is extremely interesting for some reason. And your naming of the boring creek was spot on, that one isn't that great with the other ones by it.
> 
> Do you only shoot in film?



Ha thanks! And yes i only shoot in film.


----------



## stroker (Jan 3, 2011)

Major props on shooting film! 

1: Really interisting composition.. After a few min of looking at it I still dont fully understand haha. Is that a boot or leg in the reflection?
2: Good shot but slightly boring
3: Love it, but You might play with the midtone contrase to bring out the difference inbetween the white ball and the table.
4/5: These also seem to have a symbolic meaning, moreso the second than the first. Any story behind it?
6: does nothing for me
7: Love the shot and the feeling it gives. 

What do you shoot with?


----------



## SuperThinh12 (Jan 6, 2011)

stroker said:


> Major props on shooting film!
> 
> 1: Really interisting composition.. After a few min of looking at it I still dont fully understand haha. Is that a boot or leg in the reflection?
> 2: Good shot but slightly boring
> ...



Yeah in the first photo is a rollerblade. Sorta like a personality shot. He has a dark personality and loves to rollerblade. And i shoot with a Nikon FE2


----------



## white (Jan 6, 2011)

First one is wonderful.


----------

